# string quartet first movement E flat major



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

I've finally finished the first movement of my string quartet after over a month of laborious experimentation, and coincidentally on my birthday (I'm 16 now). My main source of inspiration was Mozart and his Haydn quartets. You can also hear a little bit of Beethoven's influence here. It's not completely finished (detail-oriented), however, I am satisfied with the way it is for now. I would greatly appreciate if you could give some constructive criticism and your thoughts on this piece. I've started working on the second movement and am also writing a mass right now!

Now, I can sit back, cross my fingers, and hope I don't fail miserably in my GCSEs.

link:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think it's really good, but perhaps too Mozartian for comfort?


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think it's really good, but perhaps too Mozartian for comfort?


Thanks for taking the time to look at it.

Yes, my main inspiration for this movement was Mozart's Haydn quartets. However, I did also take inspiration from Beethoven's 7th string quartet in F major. I also had a theme in mind: love. I tried to achieve this through the use of minor-key chords in this major piece, which produces a sense of nostalgia and longing. Do you find it too syrupy? And I'm not sure what you meant by "too Mozartian for comfort." Could you clarify?

Thanks


----------

